

Show HN: show unread comments on HN (chrome extension) - CWIZO
http://hancic.info/hn-unread-comments

======
CWIZO
Direct link to download the extension from chrome's gallery:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fpndmkcfggkffpab...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fpndmkcfggkffpablcooicmihgcgalil)

